# How much puppy food to serve per meal at 12 wks?



## jeannelcm (Oct 13, 2007)

Just trying to make sure that I am giving Scamp enough food. He is 12 weeks and on canned food only for now although I do leave dry out at all times for him. 

My question is how much canned should I be serving him at each meal for this age?

Thanks


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

At 12 weeks having food at their disposal is all important to
help prevent hypoglycemia attacks. I've never used canned
food but I have softened dry food a bit with warm water if they 
have trouble eating it. As they get older I allow them to decide 
what time of day they choose to eat. I still keep food accessible 
to them although they aren't pups anymore.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

If he is eating all of what you are putting out, put a little more out each time until you see some left over. I don't think at this age you have to worry about him eating too much. He should ideally eat 3 times a day at this age.


----------

